#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Первый Язык

## Ased

Сейчас в Российском обществе, появилась тенденция к переосмыслению языка. И в основном поддерживают ее любители, дилетанты а иногда мошейники. Разобрать где тут правда порой бывает сложно, так как многие люди стали с недоверием относится к оффициальной науке. Появление всевозможных толкований древнерусских текстов вызвало волну споров и непонимания. А суть вопроса такова, что появился прочный и устойчивый миф о том что все языки произошли от Русского. Но как и любой миф, он не появился на пустом месте. Отправной точкой явился другой предмет спора лингвистов и филологово. Это существование первоязыка. Досихпор не ясно существовал ли на земле некогда единый язык, от которого произошли все остальные. Это логично если принимать теорию Дарвина об эволюции вида и что хомо сапиенс пришел из африки. Следовательно в африке сапиенс общался на одном языке. На основе утверждения, что был некогда единый язык, многие люди стали оценивать близость их языка к этому самому первоязыку. И решать кто лучше всех сохранил изначальный смысл слов и чей язык самый правый. естественно русские говорят что Русский, а Индусы что санскрит. И никто не сомневается что например Анеглизскийязык вторичен по отношению к более ранним языкам, следовательно блее искажен и не заслужевает высокой степени доверия касательно смысла слов. Часто упоминается санскрит, как язык меньше всего искаженный и сохранивший изначальный смысл слов. В связи с этим у меня вопрос и тема для обсуждения.

1. Существовал ли когда либо единый язык. Какие есть доказательства или опровержения этого у лингвистов.
2. Второе, если он существовал, то являлся ли таковым прасанскрит, деваянагари или же протославянский?
3. Существовала ли у славян буквицы и были ли они образными как утверждают любители, если да то следующее утверждение любителей, что они были заимствованны из санскрита или санскрит заимствовал из каго то языка, откуда позднее их почерпнули и мы?

----------


## Вова Л.

1. Для индоевропейских языков можно говорить о едином языке - праиндоевропейском. Но связи межу всеми существующими группами языков (индоевропейские, фино-угорские, сино-тибетские и т.д.), которая бы подтверждала, что все они исходят из одного корня найти пока не удалось.

2. Ни санскрит, ни уж тем более какие-либо славянские языки не являются первоязыком. Славяне появились в начале н.э. - где-то в веке 3-4-м, так что о праславянском языке как о первоязыке речи быть не может. Санскрит - древнее, но и он возник из т.наз. праиндоевропейского языка, поэтому он тоже не первоязык. Из всех современных индоверопейских языков наибольшее сходство с праиндоевропейским сохранил литовский.

Почитайте в и-нете по поводу Курганной гипотезы, а также о языках мира (куча литературы есть).

----------

Ased (10.11.2011), Vidyadhara (10.11.2011), Аминадав (10.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

Мировое древо языков
© На каком языке говорили Адам и Ева

----------

Galina (11.11.2011), Сергей Хос (10.11.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

Первым языком был пали! Об этом говорится в Висуддхимагге!

Правда, махаянцы как всегда всё исказили, и утверждают, что первоначальным языком был не пали и не санскрит, как врут нам брахманы, а буддийский гибридный санскрит!

Вот доказательства от лингвиста, хоть и на английском, поэтому не стоит доверять смыслу его слов:
http://my.unil.ch/serval/document/BIB_2A37E1666336.pdf

----------

Vidyadhara (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (10.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

пали существовал с безначальных времен? Или с начала нашей махакальпы?

"Правда, махаянцы как всегда всё исказили, и утверждают, что первоначальным языком был не пали и не санскрит, как врут нам брахманы, а буддийский гибридный санскрит!"
И какие оргвыводы в отношении иных школ отличных от тхеравады?

----------


## Аминадав

> пали существовал с безначальных времен? Или с начала нашей махакальпы?


Вселенная разрушается, а потом возникает. И пали - первый язык, который появляется в ней:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Pali/message/1328




> И какие оргвыводы в отношении иных школ отличных от тхеравады?


Тиртхики!

----------

Vidyadhara (10.11.2011), Денис Евгеньев (11.11.2011), Сергей Хос (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (10.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Дорогой Цхултрим Тращи. эта нас не буддистами называют. За что спасибо то ставить?

----------

Кузьмич (11.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Вселенная разрушается, а потом возникает. И пали - первый язык, который появляется в ней:
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Pali/message/1328
> Тиртхики!


Именно поэтому я не поддерживаю местных тхеравадинов. Как я слышал, сектантство - главная опасность для буддистов.

"Вселенная разрушается, а потом возникает. И пали - первый язык, который появляется в ней:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Pali/message/1328"
Если память не изменяет, первым в начале кальпы появляется Брахма. Вы сами от него слышали, что  пали первый язык, или ссылаетесь на блог, который он ведет?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.11.2011), Кузьмич (11.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дорогой Цхултрим Тращи. эта нас не буддистами называют. За что спасибо то ставить?


Мне очень смешно, это как известно, продлевает жизнь, поэтому я ставлю спасибо.

----------

Aion (10.11.2011), Alex (10.11.2011), Dondhup (10.11.2011), Vidyadhara (10.11.2011), Wyrd (10.11.2011), Аминадав (10.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (10.11.2011), Кузьмич (12.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2011), Юндрун Топден (11.11.2011)

----------


## Ased

> 1. Для индоевропейских языков можно говорить о едином языке - праиндоевропейском. Но связи межу всеми существующими группами языков (индоевропейские, фино-угорские, сино-тибетские и т.д.), которая бы подтверждала, что все они исходят из одного корня найти пока не удалось.
> 
> 2. Ни санскрит, ни уж тем более какие-либо славянские языки не являются первоязыком. Славяне появились в начале н.э. - где-то в веке 3-4-м, так что о праславянском языке как о первоязыке речи быть не может. Санскрит - древнее, но и он возник из т.наз. праиндоевропейского языка, поэтому он тоже не первоязык. Из всех современных индоверопейских языков наибольшее сходство с праиндоевропейским сохранил литовский.
> 
> Почитайте в и-нете по поводу Курганной гипотезы, а также о языках мира (куча литературы есть).


Это хорошая информация, спасибо. Но вот с третьим вопросом непонятно. Многие любители утверждают что было две реформы Русского языка, в последней из которых убрали буквици и заменили их на фонемный алфавит, что сделала язык без образным. Не совсем понятно, сохранились ли буквици вообще и какие образы они  всебе несли или это все придумки любителей.




> Вселенная разрушается, а потом возникает. И пали - первый язык, который появляется в ней:


Сомниваюсь что именно пали, тогда уж санскрит. Есть вроде как легенда что боги передали санскрит людям, так как сами разговаривали на нем.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Сомниваюсь что именно пали, тогда уж санскрит. Есть вроде как легенда что боги передали санскрит людям, так как сами разговаривали на нем.


Это с брахманами боги говорят на санскрите, с буддистами на пали, а с христианами на арамейском  :Smilie:  А если серьезно, то в этом вопросе лучше полагаться на ученых: линвистов, палео-лингвистов и историков, а не на мифы и предания.

----------

AndyZ (10.11.2011), Joy (11.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.11.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

> Сомниваюсь что именно пали, тогда уж санскрит. Есть вроде как легенда что боги передали санскрит людям, так как сами разговаривали на нем.


Если уже верить в что-то такое, то лучше, как по мне, в первозданность пали или буддийского гибридного санскрита: это оригинально, свежо, заставляет задуматься любого собеседника, показывает неординарность человека, который придерживается такого взгляда. Утверждения о том, что эти языки были первыми в мире, действительно есть в буддийской литературе.

А серьёзно Вам Вова Л. ответил. По поводу "буквиц" - не совсем понимаю, о чём Вы, но скорее всего да, любители напридумывали.




> Если память не изменяет, первым в начале кальпы появляется Брахма. Вы сами от него слышали, что  пали первый язык, или ссылаетесь на блог, который он ведет?


Я шутил, подумав, что это очередная тема последователей русских народных "филологов".

----------

Vidyadhara (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Именно поэтому я не поддерживаю местных тхеравадинов. Как я слышал, сектантство - главная опасность для буддистов.


Если уж так - то в этом плане главным сектантом был Будда ,)

----------

Читтадхаммо (10.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Тиртхики!


Тиртхики = джайны. А заметье, Саша Демченко, в Катхаваттху представители других буддийских школ ни "тиртхиками", ни небуддистами не называются, а называются _арьями_.

----------


## Аминадав

> Тиртхики = джайны. А заметье, Саша Демченко, в Катхаваттху представители других буддийских школ ни "тиртхиками", ни небуддистами не называются, а называются _арьями_.


Я ориентировался на употребление этого слова в махаянских текстах  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## До

> Я ориентировался на употребление этого слова в махаянских текстах


Оскорбили людей ради шутки?

Titthiya [from tittha 2, cp. Divy 817; AvŚ i.48; ii.20. An adherent of another sect (often as añña˚), an heretic Vin i.54, 84, 136, 159 (˚samādāna), 306 (˚dhaja), 320; S i.65; iv.37, 394; D iii.44, 46; Sn 381, 891; Nd2 38; Ps i.160; Pug 49; Vbh 247. añña˚ e. g. Vin i.101; D i.175 sq.; iii.130 sq.; J ii.415, 417. -- sāvaka a follower of an heretic teacher Vin i.172; J i.95; Vism 17.

Тут ссылки тоже на махянские тексты?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> эта нас не буддистами называют. За что спасибо то ставить?


за юмор, конечно, за что ж еще?

----------

Нико (16.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дорогой Цхултрим Тращи. эта нас не буддистами называют. За что спасибо то ставить?


Бей их, Андрюха!!! Наших не замай!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сомниваюсь что именно пали, тогда уж санскрит. Есть вроде как легенда что боги передали санскрит людям, так как сами разговаривали на нем.


На самом деле это был уддиянский, но когда она вознеслась, вместе с ней вознеслись учебники уддиянского. Потому современные ученые не могут установить истину

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На самом деле это был уддиянский, но когда она вознеслась, вместе с ней вознеслись учебники уддиянского. Потому современные ученые не могут установить истину


Я уддиянский бы выучил только за то…

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.11.2011), Нико (16.12.2014)

----------


## Dondhup

> Бей их, Андрюха!!! Наших не замай!!!


Неззя, мы ж их буддистами считаем  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.11.2011), До (11.11.2011)

----------


## Ased

Господа, это на самом деле очень важная тема, про первоязык и любительскую лингвистику. Потому что если верны одни утверждения, то могут быть верны и многие другие. Например про буквици я спросил потому что, ряд людей не имеющих достаточной квалификации, но все же привлекающих людей рассказами очень близкими к чему то похожему на правду, говорят об образной буквице. Говорится следующее, что славянский язык имел в своем арсенале не только буквы но и буквици по типу "рцы","твердо" и так далее, которые передавали образность слова. А многие из существующих слов ныне, являются абривеатурами со старославянского. Например пост, душа и так далее. И конешно же сравнивают с санскритом, так как там тоже сохранилась образность языка. Ну если не быть голословным то некоторые фамилии, например Трихлебов, глава староверов отцец Александр и многие другие. У них там целый институт работает что бы доказать что славянский язык был первый и единственный. В качестве примера приводятся славяно-арийские веды. У меня возникает серьезный вопрос в их подлинности и на каком языки это "произведение исскуства" написано?

----------


## Буль

> говорят об образной буквице. Говорится следующее, что славянский язык имел в своем арсенале не только буквы но и буквици по типу "рцы","твердо" и так далее, которые передавали образность слова. А многие из существующих слов ныне, являются абривеатурами со старославянского.


Даже если это так, то какая буддисту от этого польза?

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011), Юй Кан (11.11.2011)

----------


## Ased

На мой взгляд польза фундаментальная. Это перевод текстов. Возникает вопрос, как точно следует переводить тексты и следует ли применять эту образность в практиках используя как раз таки славянскую буквицу или санскрит. Это только одно из многово. Ведь буддист это не кто то оторванный от мира и культуры. он также часть общества в котором живет и мне кажется должен передавать учение через язык и культуру этого общества.

----------


## Вова Л.

> У них там целый институт работает что бы доказать что славянский язык был первый и единственный. В качестве примера приводятся славяно-арийские веды.


Печально, но псевдолингвистка сейчас очень популярна. В любом случае, язык, на котором начали разговариать первые люди по всей видимости был очень примитивный. Ну и создание института для доказательства, что первые гомосапиенсы, проживавшие в Африке за сто тысяч лет до появления славян, говорили на славянском - говорит само за себя и за те теории, которые этот институт выдвигает.

----------

AndyZ (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На мой взгляд польза фундаментальная. Это перевод текстов. Возникает вопрос, как точно следует переводить тексты и следует ли применять эту образность в практиках используя как раз таки славянскую буквицу или санскрит. Это только одно из многово. Ведь буддист это не кто то оторванный от мира и культуры. он также часть общества в котором живет и мне кажется должен передавать учение через язык и культуру этого общества.


Если даже, в виде игры, гипотетически предположить, что упомянутые буквицы и образность не являются выдумкой, нужно признать, что в настоящее время эта образность уже долгое время отсутствует (а по дела, так скорее всего никогда и не присутствовала) в мировоззрении подавляющего большинства людей. Следовательно, для передачи этим людям Дхармы она абсолютно бесполезна.

----------

AndyZ (11.11.2011), Ased (11.11.2011), Буль (11.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Печально, но псевдолингвистка сейчас очень популярна. В любом случае, язык, на котором начали разговариать первые люди по всей видимости был очень примитивный. Ну и создание института для доказательства, что первые гомосапиенсы, проживавшие в Африке за сто тысяч лет до появления славян, говорили на славянском - говорит само за себя и за те теории, которые этот институт выдвигает.


Подобное утверждение может быть верным, если исходить из данных современной науки, в Абхидхарме Васубандху все по другому.

----------

Ased (11.11.2011)

----------


## Ased

Ну то что они не искренне говорят и скорее всего шарлатанят, это безусловно. Но тут есть еще такой момент как скрытие правды за полуправдой. И часть выводов вполне заслуживает проверки, в частности на тему буквици. Веди тогда возможно можно и нужно будет корректировать как сам язык, так и переводы текстов. А отсюда совсем инное понимание смысла сказанных Татхагатой слов и как результат, более эффективная реализация буддийской практики. Это конешно на мой взгляд.  :Smilie: 

А кстати по поводу вед, ведь как например утверждается в серии передач игры богов, веды были написаны на первоязыке и язык этот был Славяно-арийский. В качестве примера как раз и приводится буквица и руны славянские, которые якобы Индусы и Буддисты заимствовали позднее. Понятно что это неправда, но какая тут степень неправды. Ведь если следовать их правде, то Будда говорил о ведах, но непоянтно каких Индийских или славяно-арийских. 

Опять же докозательств нет в пользу этой теории, но наверное есть опровержения. Наверное учителя дрвености и тексты, должны содержать информацию об этом. Как например про язык пали?




> На самом деле это был уддиянский, но когда она вознеслась, вместе с ней вознеслись учебники уддиянского. Потому современные ученые не могут установить истину


А в каких текстах можно найти про этот язык хотя бы упоминания?

----------


## Alex

Кармапенко на вас нет!

----------

Bob (11.11.2011), Буль (11.11.2011), Вова Л. (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Подобное утверждение может быть верным, если исходить из данных современной науки, в Абхидхарме Васубандху все по другому.


А как, кстати, в Абхидхарме объясняется такое радикальное отличие большинства человеческих языков от санскрита?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Подобное утверждение может быть верным, если исходить из данных современной науки, в Абхидхарме Васубандху все по другому.


У Васубандху много чего написано, например, что мельчайшая частица равна 1/2400 части атома зайца... Поэтому в подобных вопросах я предпочитаю доверять науке.

----------

Буль (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> На мой взгляд польза фундаментальная. Это перевод текстов. Возникает вопрос, как точно следует переводить тексты и следует ли применять эту образность в практиках используя как раз таки славянскую буквицу или санскрит.


Насколько мне известно ни один из буддийских текстов не был записан на буквице-цифрице. Поэтому, даже если Вы докопаетесь до этой буквицы, то переводить Вам с неё в буддийской традиции будет нечего.




> Ведь буддист это не кто то оторванный от мира и культуры. он также часть общества в котором живет и мне кажется должен передавать учение через язык и культуру этого общества.


Мы так и поступаем. Русскоязычной стране передаём Учение на русском, а в франкоязычной -- на французском. Когда найдёте буквице-язычную культуру, которая нуждается в передаче ей Учения -- будем переводить на буквицу.




> И часть выводов вполне заслуживает проверки, в частности на тему буквици. Веди тогда возможно можно и нужно будет корректировать как сам язык


Ох-хо-хо! Конечно, при гипотетическом открытии праязыка все страны побегут корректировать свой современный национальный язык... Свежо предание...




> так и переводы текстов.


Вы представляете себе текст "Мастера и Маргариты", откорректированный в соответствии с нормами древнеславянского языка? Что Вы сможете понять в этой белиберде?




> А отсюда совсем инное понимание смысла сказанных Татхагатой слов и как результат, более эффективная реализация буддийской практики.


То есть Вы считаете что нынешнее понимание смысла сказанных Татхагатой слов _совсем иное_? И только буквица-цифрица поможет нам понять настоящее понимание?




> А кстати по поводу вед, ведь как например утверждается в серии передач игры богов


Я бы поменьше смотрел серий передач типа "Игры богов"...

----------

Фил (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ой! Ой! А моей жене периодически снится измерение, в котором язык трехмерный.  :Smilie:  Надо на него все переводить

И вообще, сначала была азбука, потом буквица и лишь потом веды  :Smilie: ))

----------

Буль (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> У Васубандху много чего написано, например, что мельчайшая частица равна 1/2400 части атома зайца... Поэтому в подобных вопросах я предпочитаю доверять науке.


Там и про параллельные миры написано. Практикуя по Абхидхарме наряду с другими Учениями Татхагататы станешь Буддой, практикуя науку станешь трупом, а часто еще существом адских миров.

----------


## Буль

> Там и про параллельные миры написано.


Можно ли цитату?

----------


## Joy

> Господа, это на самом деле очень важная тема, про первоязык и любительскую лингвистику. Потому что если верны одни утверждения, то могут быть верны и многие другие. Например про буквици я спросил потому что, ряд людей не имеющих достаточной квалификации, но все же привлекающих людей рассказами очень близкими к чему то похожему на правду, говорят об образной буквице. Говорится следующее, что славянский язык имел в своем арсенале не только буквы но и буквици по типу "рцы","твердо" и так далее, которые передавали образность слова. А многие из существующих слов ныне, являются абривеатурами со старославянского. Например пост, душа и так далее. И конешно же сравнивают с санскритом, так как там тоже сохранилась образность языка. Ну если не быть голословным то некоторые фамилии, например Трихлебов, глава староверов отцец Александр и многие другие. У них там целый институт работает что бы доказать что славянский язык был первый и единственный. В качестве примера приводятся славяно-арийские веды. У меня возникает серьезный вопрос в их подлинности и на каком языки это "произведение исскуства" написано?


Как филолог скажу, что все эти буквицы, славяно-арийские веды и прочая староверская новопридуманная чушь - полнейший фэйк.

----------

Alex (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Ased

Заслуживает ли это внимание http://jivatma.tk/slovo/bukvitsa/index.htm#er и еще иллюстрации из известной книги или тут вообще ни грамма правды, это важно мне кажется.

   вот эта книга, кем написанно непонятно, вроде ученые.

Не похоже на праязык, однако сходство между санскритом и русским видно невооруженным глазом. Например слово Агни - огонь, присутсвовала в славянской мифологии и речи очень долго.

----------


## Alex

Еще раз повторю: сходство таджикского или, например, цыганского языка с санскритом тоже видно невворуженным глазом. И что?

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.11.2011), Леонид Ш (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Там и про параллельные миры написано. Практикуя по Абхидхарме наряду с другими Учениями Татхагататы станешь Буддой, практикуя науку станешь трупом, а часто еще существом адских миров.


Это ЕС Далай ламе объясните. Без науки трупом становятся еще быстрее...

----------

Буль (12.11.2011), Денис Евгеньев (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Это ЕС Далай ламе объясните. Без науки трупом становятся еще быстрее...


И как же несчастные махасиддхи без ядерной энергетики и компутеров обходились? Без стиральных машин и микроволновых печек, без интернета и видеокамер.
Самое интересное что 2500 лет назад был расцвет Дхармы а сейчас упадок несмотря на наличие всего вышеперечисленного.

----------


## Аминадав

> сходство между санскритом и русским видно невооруженным глазом. Например слово Агни - огонь, присутсвовала в славянской мифологии и речи очень долго.


Это вот почему:

http://tavi.ws/wp-content/uploads/20...olanguages.jpg

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...8B%D0%BA%D0%B8

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...B5%D0%B7%D0%B0

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B3%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------

Vladiimir (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Можно ли цитату?


"Представляется важным показать абхидхармистскую позицию относи-
Реконструкция 77
тельно проблемы множественности миров. Васубандху отмечает, что трой-
ственный психокосм, рассмотренный выше, не является единственным, пси-
хокосмические миры неисчислимы, хотя во Вселенной не рождаются живые
существа, которые не жили прежде. Однако относительно множественных
психокосмов существует, как указывает Васубандху, закономерность: те живые
существа, которые преодолели влечение к чувственной сфере существова-
ния в одном психокосме, лишены этого влечения и к соответствующей сфере
всех других психокосмов. Аналогичное справедливо и относительно влечений
к миру форм и миру не-форм. Иначе говоря, множественные психокосмичес-
кие миры параллельны и гомологичны относительно индивидуального про-
движения адепта к состоянию нирваны: побеждая аффекты в одном психо-
косме, индивид не может сделаться их пленником в параллельной сфере
другого психокосма. Принцип страдания тотален, но и победа над страда-
нием тотальна."
Это комментарий авторов перевода

а вот цитат из текста
"— Является ли этот тройственный психокосм23 единственным?
— Таким тройственным мирам нет числа. Сколь беспредельно простран-
Перевод 185
ство [психического опыта]24, столь беспредельно [и количество] миров.
Именно поэтому, [хотя во Вселенной] не рождаются живые существа, ко-
торых не было бы прежде, и хотя каждое появление Будды приводит к
нирване бесконечное множество живых существ, их число неисчерпаемо,
подобно пространству [психического опыта].
— Каким образом располагаются космические миры?
— По горизонтали;25 так, [в сутре] сказано: «Когда туча Ишадхара
проливается дождем, то между потоками воды, низвергающимися с
небес, нет ни перерывов, ни промежутков. Подобным же образом и у
космических миров, [располагающихся] в восточном направлении, нет
ни перерывов, ни промежутков при их разрушении и возникновении. И
как в восточном направлении, точно так же и в южном, и в западном,
и в северном [направлениях26]»."
ВАСУБАНДХУ
ЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЯ
АБХИДХАРМЫ,
или
АБХИДХАРМАКОША
РАЗДЕЛ III
ЛОКА-НИРДЕША,
ИЛИ УЧЕНИЕ О МИРЕ
РАЗДЕЛ IV
КАРМА-НИРДЕША,
ИЛИ УЧЕНИЕ О КАРМЕ
ИЗДАНИЕ ПОДГОТОВИЛИ
В. И. РУДОЙ, Е. П. ОСТРОВСКАЯ

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И как же несчастные махасиддхи без ядерной энергетики и компутеров обходились? Без стиральных машин и микроволновых печек, без интернета и видеокамер.


Хреново  :Smilie:  




> Самое интересное что 2500 лет назад был расцвет Дхармы а сейчас упадок несмотря на наличие всего вышеперечисленного.


Андрюш, а сколько учеников было у Будды?

----------

Буль (12.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> И как же несчастные махасиддхи без ядерной энергетики и компутеров обходились? Без стиральных машин и микроволновых печек, без интернета и видеокамер.
> Самое интересное что 2500 лет назад был расцвет Дхармы а сейчас упадок несмотря на наличие всего вышеперечисленного.


Андрей, к чему этот разговор?

----------


## Ased

> Еще раз повторю: сходство таджикского или, например, цыганского языка с санскритом тоже видно невворуженным глазом. И что?


Ну цигане так вообще кочевые Индусы. Мне кажется это косвенно свидетельствует о наличии проязыка для обоих народов.

Я ссылку на фото книгу скинул, товарищи лингвисты, скажите это книжка научная, ей можно верить?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ну цигане так вообще кочевые Индусы. Мне кажется это косвенно свидетельствует о наличии проязыка для обоих народов.


Ну это же все индоевропейские языки - и русский, и санскрит, и английский, и немецкий и хинди, и т.д. - там куча соответствий. Для них всех скорее всего был первоязык. Но попробуйте невооруженным (или вооруженным) глазом найти соответствие между русским и китайским.




> Я ссылку на фото книгу скинул, товарищи лингвисты, скажите это книжка научная, ей можно верить?


Что можно сказать по одной странице, к тому же если качество картинки такое, что ничего не видно?

----------

Буль (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Хреново  
> 
> 
> 
> Андрюш, а сколько учеников было у Будды?


Сколько из его учеников достигли как минимум Архатсва?

----------


## Ased

> Что можно сказать по одной странице, к тому же если качество картинки такое, что ничего не видно?


Да качество не очень, лучше не получилось.  :Cry:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И как же несчастные махасиддхи без ядерной энергетики и компутеров обходились? Без стиральных машин и микроволновых печек, без интернета и видеокамер.
> Самое интересное что 2500 лет назад был расцвет Дхармы а сейчас упадок несмотря на наличие всего вышеперечисленного.


Наука —это не интернет и видеокамеры, а система знаний о мире. Которая, конечно, имеет свои ограничения, но как и Абхидхарма, не является «сутрой окончательного смысла».
Но говоря об интернете и самолётах, если б не достижения науки, мы бы все сейчас родились в окраинной стране, и единицы имели бы шанс встретиться с носителями Дхармы, а сейчас мы имеем возможность приглашать учителей и имеем доступ к огромному спектру учений Дхармы. Говорить об упадке в этом смысле несколько странно.

Почему-то никто так и не ответил на мой вопрос — так что говорит Абхидхарма по поводу причин разницы санскрита и китайского?

----------

Буль (12.11.2011), Вова Л. (12.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сколько из его учеников достигли как минимум Архатства?


А кстати, сколько, в самом деле?

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.11.2011)

----------


## Ased

Получается если у человечества никогда не было единого языка, то как наука может объяснить координальные языковые различия между всеми существующими ныне языковыми семьями? Получается что разные виды людей что ли развивались на разных континентах или сапиенс все же один вид? Тогда получается что некоторые языки вообще могут не иметь земного происхождения, например Китайский, иначе они бы имели сходство с другими мировыми языками и ветвь была бы более или менее узнаваема. А так получается Что Индоевропейская семья сама по себе, Китайская сама а Мезоамериканская вообще чудо из чудес. Врятли языки за 10 тысяч лет могли так координально измениться или я как всегда чего то не знаю. Как лингвисты объясняют разность языков при отсутствии праязыка?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Насколько я знаю, есть гипотезы происхождения языков как из одного источника, так и из нескольких независимых. В последнем случае в различиях языков нет ничего удивительного. 
Да и не следует так укорачивать историю происхождения языка. Примитивные сигнальные системы есть даже у человекообразных обезьян, у человека умелого уже, возможно, существовал протоязык, у неандертальца строение глотки позволяло произносить все звуки, которые может произносить современный человек, да и современный человек появился не 10 тыс. лет назад, а 40-50.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Получается если у человечества никогда не было единого языка, то как наука может объяснить координальные языковые различия между всеми существующими ныне языковыми семьями?...    ...Как лингвисты объясняют разность языков при отсутствии праязыка?


Дык, отсутствием праязыка и объясняют!
Прежде, чем говорить за главный-главный язык, не мешает повысить грамотность русского... Забавляет :Wink:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Получается если у человечества никогда не было единого языка, то как наука может объяснить координальные языковые различия между всеми существующими ныне языковыми семьями? Получается что разные виды людей что ли развивались на разных континентах или сапиенс все же один вид?


Объяснение очень простое - язык в том виде, в котором мы его знаем возник после расселения гомосапиенса по планете. До этого существовал довольно примитивный набот звуков. Другое возможно объяснение - первоязык действительно существовал, но за ту сотню тысяч лет (или даже больше), что прошла с появления человека разумного различные виды язвков настолько сильно видоизменились, что проследить сходство между ними не получается, по крайней мере пока. как видите, все объясняется без всякого привлечения внеземных цивилизаций.




> Врятли языки за 10 тысяч лет могли так координально измениться или я как всегда чего то не знаю. Как лингвисты объясняют разность языков при отсутствии праязыка?


10 тысяч лет, или около того - это только выделение отдельных языков из индоевропейской группы. Логично предположить, что разделение на праиндоевропейский и другие (если оно и было) произошло еще раньше. Для примера - расселение гомосапиенса с территории Африки началось ок 50 тыс лет назад. Так что первые языковые разделения начали происходить  как минимум тогда, а скорее еще раньше.

----------

Буль (12.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> "Представляется важным показать абхидхармистскую позицию относи-
> Реконструкция 77
> тельно проблемы множественности миров. Васубандху отмечает, что трой-
> ственный психокосм, рассмотренный выше, не является единственным, пси-
> хокосмические миры неисчислимы, хотя во Вселенной не рождаются живые
> существа, которые не жили прежде. Однако относительно множественных
> психокосмов существует, как указывает Васубандху, закономерность: те живые
> существа, которые преодолели влечение к чувственной сфере существова-
> ния в одном психокосме, лишены этого влечения и к соответствующей сфере
> ...


Здесь описывается некий психокосм, а не параллельные миры. А где про параллельные миры?




> — Каким образом располагаются космические миры?
> — По горизонтали;25 так, [в сутре] сказано: «Когда туча Ишадхара
> проливается дождем, то между потоками воды, низвергающимися с
> небес, нет ни перерывов, ни промежутков. Подобным же образом и у
> космических миров, [располагающихся] в восточном направлении, нет
> ни перерывов, ни промежутков при их разрушении и возникновении. И
> как в восточном направлении, точно так же и в южном, и в западном,
> и в северном [направлениях26]»."


1. Что такое "туча Ишадхара"? 
2. В восточном, южном, в западном и в северном направлении *от чего*?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. Что такое "туча Ишадхара"?


Цитата из «Шикша-самуччаи» Шантидевы:

Verily when the world comes into being two and thirty palls of cloud come up all round containing everything; they overshadow the universe of Trisahasramahasahasra. From these the god *Isadhara* rains for a space of five intermediate ages, so for five ages rains the god Gajaprameha, for five ages Acchinnadhara, for five ages Sthulabinduka. After this the great earth extends up to Brahmaloka covered with water.
"Воистину, когда возникает мир, тридцать два облачных покрова окутывают всё вокруг; они заслоняют всю неисчислимую (Trisahasramahasahasra) вселенную. Из них бог *Ишадхара* (Isadhara) проливается ливнем на протяжении пяти промежуточных кальп, затем на протяжении пяти кальп проливается ливнем бог Гаджапрамеха (Gajaprameha), на протяжении пяти кальп — Аччхиннадхара (Acchinnadhara), на протяжении пяти кальп — Стхулабиндука (Sthulabinduka). После этого великая земля простирается до Брахмалоки, будучи покрыта водой.*"
-------------------------------------
* Вода и земля здесь -- первоэлементы или первостихии, т.е. _махабхуты_.




> 2. В восточном, южном, в западном и в северном направлении *от чего*?


2. От горы Меру/Сумеру. : )

----------

Марина В (20.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> * Вода и земля здесь -- первоэлементы или первостихии, т.е. _махабхуты_.


Что такое эти первоэлементы или первостихии?




> 2. От горы Меру/Сумеру. : )


Где эта гора находится?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что такое эти первоэлементы или первостихии?


Вам это действительно интересно? Тогда по ключу "махабхута" -- в любой поисковик... %)




> Где эта гора находится?


В центре возникающего мира... : )
Подробнее -- по соответствующему ключу в любой... Если, опять же, действительно интересно.

----------

Марина В (20.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Вам это действительно интересно? Тогда по ключу "махабхута" -- в любой поисковик... %)
> В центре возникающего мира... : )
> Подробнее -- по соответствующему ключу в любой... Если, опять же, действительно интересно.


Мне _действительно интересно_ прочитать об этом пояснения участников форума. Если бы мне было действительно интересно использовать поисковик -- то я бы так и сделал. А с таким Вашим подходом нужно вообще закрыть БФ, и на главной странице написать большими буквами: "*Если вам действительно интересно то интересующую информацию по буддизму ищите в любом поисковике по ключевому слову "буддизм". Удачи!*"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне _действительно интересно_ прочитать об этом пояснения участников форума. Если бы мне было действительно интересно использовать поисковик -- то я бы так и сделал. А с таким Вашим подходом нужно вообще закрыть БФ, и на главной странице написать большими буквами: "*Если вам действительно интересно то интересующую информацию по буддизму ищите в любом поисковике по ключевому слову "буддизм". Удачи!*"


Не нравится мне почему-то эта Ваша экстраполяция, никакая не вытекающая из моего косвенного намёка на то, что "наивные" по форме вопросы типа "а это что такое? а это? а это? а где оно на современной географической карте или в таблице им. Менделеева?" и т.д. можно, особенно применительно к буддийскому космогенезу, задавать бесконечно, просто из праздного интереса, как будет выпутываться отвечающий, когда его раз за разом забавы (или чего именно?) ради "втыкают" в кондовый материализм... %)

----------

Марина В (20.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Не нравится мне почему-то эта Ваша экстраполяция, никакая не вытекающая из моего косвенного намёка на то, что "наивные" по форме вопросы типа "а это что такое? а это? а это? а где оно на современной географической карте или в таблице им. Менделеева?" и т.д. можно, особенно применительно к буддийскому космогенезу, задавать бесконечно, просто из праздного интереса, как будет выпутываться отвечающий, когда его раз за разом забавы (или чего именно?) ради "втыкают" в кондовый материализм... %)


Это будет происходить только в том случае когда утверждающий сам полностью не понимает смысла утверждения. Как говорится: "вы не можете утверждать, что понимаете что-либо, до тех пор, пока вы не сможете объяснить это своей бабушке".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это будет происходить только в том случае когда утверждающий сам полностью не понимает смысла утверждения. Как говорится: "вы не можете утверждать, что понимаете что-либо, до тех пор, пока вы не сможете объяснить это своей бабушке".


Неправда. Если Вы ставите своей целью "загнать собеседника в угол", исходя из позиции наивного дитяти, не способного мыслить вне рамок того самого мат-ма, то объяснить Вам понятия метафизические, абхидхармические, космогенезисные... попросту невозможно. *Да и зачем, объяснять-то?* : )
Зато у Вас всегда есть возможность в любой момент и на любой ответ заявить: "Раз я не понял, значит, *дело не во мне* (!), а в объясняющем". Т.е., вместо признания собственной неспособности (или нежелания) понять, поясняющему предъявляется обвинение в его непонимании. Перенос такой вот идёт, в общем, типа, грубо говоря, "я-то, как ученик, умный, а вот мой учитель -- лопух"... Это одно.

Второе, не всякий даже безупречно понимающий такого рода категории, способен объяснять/толковать их "своей (или чьей-то) бабушке-небуддистке". (Тот же вопрос: "Зачем?" : )

Если же речь идёт о более или менее искушённом буддисте, интересующемся этими терминами не для выигрыша в споре, _а для собственного уразумения_, то ему должно быть достаточно, по кит. выражению, "одного щелчка бича", чтобы сориентироваться, в каком направлении ему следует "скакать далее" самостоятельно.

----------

Dondhup (14.11.2011), Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Неправда. Если Вы ставите своей целью "загнать собеседника в угол", исходя из позиции наивного дитяти, не способного мыслить вне рамок того самого мат-ма


Я не ставлю перед собой такой цели. Мне на крови поклясться?




> объяснить Вам понятия метафизические, абхидхармические, космогенезисные... попросту невозможно.


Невозможно или Вы не умеете?




> Да и зачем, объяснять-то?


Я не знаю Вашей побудительной причины начать мне это объяснять.




> Зато у Вас всегда есть возможность в любой момент и на любой ответ заявить: "Раз я не понял, значит, *дело не во мне* (!), а в объясняющем". Т.е., вместо признания собственной неспособности (или нежелания) понять, поясняющему предъявляется обвинение в его непонимании. Перенос такой вот идёт, в общем, типа, грубо говоря, "я-то, как ученик, умный, а вот мой учитель -- лопух"... Это одно.


У меня есть даже возможность носить трусы на голове. Однако с чего Вы взяли что я намерен использовать такую возможность?




> Второе, не всякий даже безупречно понимающий такого рода категории, способен объяснять/толковать их "своей (или чьей-то) бабушке-небуддистке".


В этом-то и суть: я считаю что отсутствие возможности объяснить сигнализирует о неполном понимании предмета.




> Если же речь идёт о более или менее искушённом буддисте, интересующемся этими терминами не для выигрыша в споре, _а для собственного уразумения_, то ему должно быть достаточно, по кит. выражению, "одного щелчка бича", чтобы сориентироваться, в каком направлении ему следует "скакать далее" самостоятельно.


А если в результате своих поисков он так и не обрёл понимания -- то что ему делать дальше? Продолжать пилить гирю?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не ставлю перед собой такой цели. Мне на крови поклясться?


Цель победить в споре (но не всегда -- "малой кровью", т.е. с занятием беспроигрышной позиции наивного дитяти) существует на подсознательном уровне почти у всех, ну, скажем так, знающих себе цену мужчин, участвующих в подобного рода "выяснениях". И пока эта цель не осознана и не устранена, она будет "работать", оставаясь, разумеется, отрицаемой вовне вплоть до клятв на крови и готовности есть землю : )...
Но дело даже не в этом психологическом пояснении, а в том, что Вы часто ведёте полемику, исходя из сугубо научного подхода и категорически отвергая всё, с ним не согласующееся или выходящее за его пределы. Тоже будете отрицать?




> Невозможно или Вы не умеете?
> 
> Я не знаю Вашей побудительной причины начать мне это объяснять.


Объяснил ведь: не вижу смысла, ээээ, "лить в наглухо закрытую чашку". %) Истому чаньцу/дзэну ведь все эти метафизические, метахимические и мета-т.д. заморочки ни к чему... Разве нет?
А если -- да, то зачем и для чего всякие выяснения?
И -- особо: см. итоговый вывод ниже по поводу _аксиоматики будд. космогенеза_.




> У меня есть даже возможность носить трусы на голове. Однако с чего Вы взяли что я намерен использовать такую возможность?
> 
> В этом-то и суть: я считаю что отсутствие возможности объяснить сигнализирует о неполном понимании предмета.


Об этой "сути" как раз и говорю: имеет место такой вот "перенос вины", на котором Вы настаиваете как единственно верном.
А про трусы -- довод посторонний, хотя весёлый! : ) 




> А если в результате своих поисков он так и не обрёл понимания -- то что ему делать дальше? Продолжать пилить гирю?


Вариант "Спросить своего учителя" не пройдёт? : )

Наконец -- очевидное, надеюсь, для того, кто, всё же хотя бы чуть поискал сам, безо всяких априорно-риторических "а если так и не обрёл?": там нечего особенно *понимать*, ведь это -- аксиоматика буддийского космогенеза, которую нужно просто принять/усвоить такою, как она есть. (Либо -- просто оставить её в покое как явно *ненаучный* бред, чепуху, фантазии и т.п.)

----------

Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Цель победить в споре (но не всегда -- "малой кровью", т.е. с занятием беспроигрышной позиции наивного дитяти) существует на подсознательном уровне почти у всех


В каком ещё споре? Я не видел здесь никакого спора до тех пор, пока Вы не стали меня обвинять в желании некоей победы в каком-то споре с кем-то. Вы меня ни с кем не перепутали? 




> Но дело даже не в этом психологическом пояснении, а в том, что Вы часто ведёте полемику, исходя из сугубо научного подхода и категорически отвергая всё, с ним не согласующееся или выходящее за его пределы. Тоже будете отрицать?


Нет, не буду отрицать. Более того, я не вижу в это ничего для себя зазорного.




> Объяснил ведь: не вижу смысла, ээээ, "лить в наглухо закрытую чашку".


Но если не видите смысла -- зачем же стали отвечать на мои вопросы, адресованные Дондупу?




> Истому чаньцу/дзэну ведь все эти метафизические, метахимические и мета-т.д. заморочки ни к чему... Разве нет?
> А если -- да, то зачем и для чего всякие выяснения?


Для формирования более полной картины мира.




> Об этой "сути" как раз и говорю: имеет место такой вот "перенос вины", на котором Вы настаиваете как единственно верном.


В этом "переносе вины" некомпетентный отвечающий может обвинить любого спрашивающего.
Пример:



> -- Папа, а как получше разглядеть кораблик на горизонте?
> -- Для этого, сынок, нужно использовать бинокль. Он зрительно увеличивает объекты.
> -- Папа, а каким образом бинокль увеличивает объекты?
> -- Он увеличивает объекты потому что у него внутри есть увеличительное стекло.
> -- А как увеличительное стекло увеличивает объекты?
> -- Увеличительное стекло увеличивает объекты потому что оно... ммм... увеличительное. Понял?
> -- Нет, папа, я не понял. Можешь ли ты рассказать об этом процессе подробнее?
> -- Сынок, ты ставишь своей целью загнать меня в угол, исходя из позиции наивного дитяти! Вместо признания собственной неспособности понять ты предъявляешь мне обвинение моём непонимании процесса. _Далее по шаблону непонятого гения._





> Вариант "Спросить своего учителя" не пройдёт?


Мой учитель ничего не знает про тучу Ишадхару и гору Меру.




> Наконец -- очевидное, надеюсь, для того, кто, всё же хотя бы чуть поискал сам, безо всяких априорно-риторических "а если так и не обрёл?": там нечего особенно *понимать*, ведь это -- аксиоматика буддийского космогенеза, которую нужно просто принять/усвоить такою, как она есть.


_Как золото при покупке купцы
Рубили, раскатывали, расплавляли,
Так вы мною сказанные слова,
В анализе подвергайте проверке
Не принимайте лишь из почтенья_

----------


## Dondhup

Сергей,  если тебе действительно интересна Абхидхарма, ты можешь прийти в дацан когда приедет квалифицированный Учитель, в ближайшее время должен быть геше-лхарамба из Дрепунга и задать ему вопросы.  У меня способностей на это просто не хватит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В каком ещё споре? Я не видел здесь никакого спора до тех пор, пока Вы не стали меня обвинять в желании некоей победы в каком-то споре с кем-то. Вы меня ни с кем не перепутали?


Ни разу не перепутал. : ) Спор начался практически сразу после моего предложения посмотреть информацию о махабхутах и Меру в аутентичных источниках (фрагмент одного из которых и был предложен), что Вы враз отклонили, аргументировав это невалидной широченной экстраполяцией и заявив, что Вам это не интересно, в отличие от пояснений участников форума. А дальше пошло обвинение в неспособности объяснить аксиоматику буддийского космогенеза, которую (как и любую другую аксиоматику) объяснять -- бесполезно: её (для расширения картины мира) нужно просто принять, либо -- (для сохранения в неприкосновенности уже имеющейся картины) просто отвергнуть, особо не вдаваясь... Всё очень-очень просто.




> Нет, не буду отрицать. Более того, я не вижу в это ничего для себя зазорного.


Тоже не вижу ничего зазорного, просто констатирую, что Вы категорически отвергаете всё, не согласующееся или выходящее за пределы научной картины мира, _в которой нет места не только буддийскому космогенезу, но и самому выходу из колеса смертей и рождений_, что Вы, полагаю, отлично понимали, начав задавать наивные вопросы якобы для расширения этой самой картины...




> Но если не видите смысла -- зачем же стали отвечать на мои вопросы, адресованные Дондупу?


Вкратце поделился тем, что знаю из аутентичных источников. _Объяснять же это_, ещё раз, просто нелепо: это аксиоматика, которую -- или..., или...




> Для формирования более полной картины мира.


Так и формируйте же её более полной -- кто или что Ваш мешает, кроме сугубо научного подхода? %)




> В этом "переносе вины" некомпетентный отвечающий может обвинить любого спрашивающего.


Да может, конечно же! : ) Но это не наш случай, т.к. речь идёт об аксиоматике.




> Мой учитель ничего не знает про тучу Ишадхару и гору Меру.


Значит, остаётся единственный вариант: принять, просто к сведению, будд. аксиоматику такою, как она есть. И сразу Ваша картина мира расширится на целую новую аксиоматику! : )
Вариант же объявить эту аксиоматику ложной _лишь на основе ныне известного науке_, подвергая тем самым, мягко говоря, сомнению целый пласт буддийских текстов, в которых упоминаются махабхуты и Меру (это достаточно большой корпус текстов!), представляется мне некорректным, по меньшей мере -- в будд. форуме.

Если вспомните, из подобного нелепого спора с Вами -- в треде о муз. пристрастиях -- я уже как-то выходил, пояснив своё нежелание развивать его разницей в типах мышления и психотипах. Так же выхожу и здесь, не видя никаких перспектив для взаимопонимания.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2018), Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Ни разу не перепутал. : ) Спор начался практически сразу после моего предложения посмотреть информацию о махабхутах и Меру в аутентичных источниках (фрагмент одного из которых и был предложен), что Вы враз отклонили, аргументировав это невалидной широченной экстраполяцией и заявив, что Вам это не интересно, в отличие от пояснений участников форума. А дальше пошло обвинение в неспособности объяснить аксиоматику буддийского космогенеза, которую (как и любую другую аксиоматику) объяснять -- бесполезно: её (для расширения картины мира) нужно просто принять, либо -- (для сохранения в неприкосновенности уже имеющейся картины) просто отвергнуть, особо не вдаваясь... Всё очень-очень просто.


Уважаемый Юй Кан! Вашими придирками и странными обвинениями в моём якобы чёрном умысле Вы мешаете мне разбираться в существе вопроса. Вашу позицию "запомнить и поверить, не спрашивать и не сомневаться ибо се аксиоматика есмь" я понял. Почему она для меня неприемлема -- я объяснил в предыдущем ответе. Если Вы ничего больше не можете или не желаете сообщить по теме -- может быть мы закончим на этом?

----------


## Юй Кан

Бао, милый, уважаемый и замечательный, ну не было же никаких ни придирок, ни обвинений (тем более -- в чёрном умысле). %)
Был дан просто анализ двух вариантов подхода к буддийскому космогенезу. И первый вариант -- эмоционально нейтральный, *гносеологический* по сути -- состоит не в том, чтобы "запомнить и поверить", а -- *просто принять к сведению, что существует и такая, метафизическая, т.е. -- выходящая за пределы научного исследования, аксиоматика*.
А что до остального -- я, как уже сказал, ушёл и молчу. : )

----------

Аминадав (15.11.2011), Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> *просто принять к сведению, что существует и такая, метафизическая, т.е. -- выходящая за пределы научного исследования, аксиоматика*


То, что такая аксиоматика существует я уж много лет как принял к сведению. Наравне с аксиоматикой о Кетцалькоатле, буквице-цифрице, Санта-Клаусе эт цетера. Но какой смысл в таком принятии к сведению? Какая в этом практическая применимость?

----------


## Юй Кан

> То, что такая аксиоматика существует я уж много лет как принял к сведению. Наравне с аксиоматикой о Кетцалькоатле, буквице-цифрице, Санта-Клаусе эт цетера. Но какой смысл в таком принятии к сведению? Какая в этом практическая применимость?


Для кого -- применимость, если Вы сами начали задавать наивные по форме вопросы, мотивируя это желанием *сформировать более полную картину мира*, но отказываясь обращаться к аутентичным текстам?
Т.е., это Вам и только Вам решать, является ли формирование более полной картины мира *практически применимым для Вас*...

----------

Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Для кого -- применимость, если Вы сами начали задавать наивные по форме вопросы, мотивируя это желанием *сформировать более полную картину мира*, но отказываясь обращаться к аутентичным текстам?


Пожалуй я оправдаюсь перед Вами ещё раз: все доступные для меня аутентичные тексты я изучил досконально в доступной мне аутентичности. Применимости не нашёл. Связи с наблюдаемой мне картиной мира -- тоже. Мне извиниться и глубоко поскорбеть об этом, чтобы Вы сняли с меня обвинения в циничном ёрничаньи и преднамеренной скабрезности? Или всё-таки мне придётся в доказательство моей искренности землю жрать?




> Т.е., это Вам и только Вам решать, является ли формирование более полной картины мира *практически применимым для Вас*...


Само по себе формирование более полной картины мира практически применимо для меня. Но Санта-Клаус и туча Ишидхара туда пока не вписываются. И Ваши пояснения мне на данный момент никак не помогают.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне извиниться и глубоко поскорбеть об этом, чтобы Вы сняли с меня обвинения в циничном ёрничаньи и преднамеренной скабрезности?


Про наличие у меня в Ваш адрес придирок, обвинений в чёрном умысле, а теперь -- обвинений аж в ёрничаньи и преднамеренной скабрезности, это упая такая или просто грёза? %( Ну не было же у меня ничего такого, даже в мыслях...




> И Ваши пояснения мне на данный момент никак не помогают.


Да я и не брался Вам мешать или помогать, всего лишь поделившись ..., а дальше -- воля Ваша. В общем, "можно подвести коня к реке, но нельзя заставить его пить".

----------

Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Да я и не брался Вам мешать или помогать, всего лишь поделившись ..., а дальше -- воля Ваша. В общем, "можно подвести коня к реке, но нельзя заставить его пить".


В данном случае с изнывающим от жажды конём Вы просто поделились своим знанием о том, что, дескать, нужно сходить напиться к реке (как будто конь сам этого не знал), а на все его вопросы где она находится и как туда попасть Вы отвечать не захотели.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В данном случае с изнывающим от жажды конём Вы просто поделились своим знанием о том, что, дескать, нужно сходить напиться к реке (как будто конь сам этого не знал), а на все его вопросы где она находится и как туда попасть Вы отвечать не захотели.


В принципе я этого и ожидал, что конь, как часто бывает, -- куда мудрее и просвещённее любого проводника, потому он, зная всё и так, никуда не пойдёт, а будет спрашивать опять и опять. : ))
Бао, я просто улыбаюсь, глубоко винясь в том, что вообще удумал чем-то делиться... %)
Мы меня простим?..

----------

Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

Бао, меня, кстати, тоже интересовал смысл Ваших вопросов. Вам хотелось бы, чтобы Ваши собеседники изменили свои взгляды? Или что-то другое? Что? Мне на самом деле интересно, я не пытаюсь спорить или что-то такое.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, меня, кстати, тоже интересовал смысл Ваших вопросов. Вам хотелось бы, чтобы Ваши собеседники изменили свои взгляды? Или что-то другое? Что? Мне на самом деле интересно, я не пытаюсь спорить или что-то такое.


Смысл этих моих вопросов в том, есть ли у собеседника понимание того, как эти "абхидхармические феномены" соотносятся с наблюдаемой им реальностью. И, если такое понимание имеется, то узнать о нём более глубоко.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, я просто улыбаюсь, глубоко винясь в том, что вообще удумал чем-то делиться... %)
> Мы меня простим?..


Я думаю что простим, ибо ничего страшного не произошло. Как говорится: water, taken in moderation cannot hurt anybody.

----------

Юй Кан (16.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Смысл этих моих вопросов в том, есть ли у собеседника понимание того, как эти "абхидхармические феномены" соотносятся с наблюдаемой им реальностью. И, если такое понимание имеется, то узнать о нём более глубоко.


На то они и абхидхармические, что не видимы простому обывателю. ) Есть же понятие "скрытые феномены", которые не доступны при наблюдении видимой реальности, они познаются "с опорой на доверие". Первое доступно познанию непосредственным восприятием, а второе доступно познанию только методом умозаключения. Говорится, что эти феномены доступны в полноте познанию только просветленных существ, поэтому по этим случаям следует в умозаключениях опираться на свое доверие свидетельствам Будды.  Вместе с тем говорится, что само такое доверие может возникнуть, только если человек сначала, применяя самостоятельный критический анализ, удостоверится, что свидетельства Будды относительно доступных непосредственному восприятию феноменов и феноменов, доступных познанию умозаключением, достоверно.
Конечно, относительно недоступных    человека сфер, лежащих за гранью смерти (т.е. перерождений) и касающихся неких закономерностей между жизнями существ разных времен и поколений (т.е. кармы), буддисты судят, опираясь на веру. Если для кого-то это не представляет никакой практической ценности, то что тут поделаешь, люди все разные. )

----------


## Аминадав

> Смысл этих моих вопросов в том, есть ли у собеседника понимание того, как эти "абхидхармические феномены" соотносятся с наблюдаемой им реальностью. И, если такое понимание имеется, то узнать о нём более глубоко.


Извините, что я пристал, но что, если нет? Тогда Вам хотелось бы показать человеку несоответствие его представлений реальности?

----------


## Dondhup

> Смысл этих моих вопросов в том, есть ли у собеседника понимание того, как эти "абхидхармические феномены" соотносятся с наблюдаемой им реальностью. И, если такое понимание имеется, то узнать о нём более глубоко.


Вряд ли это возможно при общении через БФ.

----------

Жека (06.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я думаю что простим, ибо ничего страшного не произошло. Как говорится: water, taken in moderation cannot hurt anybody.


По-моему, вообще ничего не произошло, окромя очередного бесплодного пахтания вод в ступе взаимонепонимания... : ))

----------

Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> По-моему, вообще ничего не произошло, окромя очередного бесплодного пахтания вод в ступе взаимонепонимания... : ))


Я сталкивался не раз когда люди называют себя буддистами при этом опираются на научно-материалистический подход к реальности, объяснить им другой подход сложно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я сталкивался не раз когда люди называют себя буддистами при этом опираются на научно-материалистический подход к реальности, объяснить им другой подход сложно.


По мне, это не лучше, чем если буддист упёрто стоит на другой крайней позиции: "Ничего вообще не существует, ибо всё сущее -- плод твоего ума, а ты этого не догоняешь!" %)

----------

Геннадий Юрич (16.12.2014), Марина В (20.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Извините, что я пристал, но что, если нет? Тогда Вам хотелось бы показать человеку несоответствие его представлений реальности?


Не знаю наверняка. Думаю что это зависело бы от ситуации и от личности собеседника.

----------

Аминадав (16.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Вряд ли это возможно при общении через БФ.


В чём ты усматриваешь такую невозможность?

----------


## Aion

Родиной индоевропейских языков назвали Анатолию


Генеалогическое древо индоевропейских языков.

----------


## Aion

Культур мультур: Английский и русский языки оказались важнее китайского и арабского

----------

Нико (16.12.2014), Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Крусс

Например буква "О" при произношении лицевые мышцы у преобладающего количества народов действуют одинакового. Губы оказываются в положении круга.  Если видеть механический сигнал помимо звукового, то можно написать эту букву, перенеся форму губ на песчаную поверхность или бумагу. В разных точках планеты живут разные животные, и преобладает разный климат, ветер шумит в пустыне или в тропиках...Люди наверняка заимствовали из окружающих звуков своей среды некоторые, чтобы понимать друг друга. Ведь все их внимание тогда было особенно направленно на все внешнее.

----------


## Aion

Прародину германских и романских языков отнесли к западу России

----------


## Кузьмич

> Прародину германских и романских языков отнесли к западу России


Шнуровая керамика есть, а пупиндерпоха нет. Почему?!!

----------


## Aion

> Почему?!!


Умом Россию не понять...

----------

Кузьмич (06.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Читала начало темы и плакала.....как сладенько раньше все тут общались.....иных уж нет а те далече......

----------

Жека (06.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Читала начало темы и плакала.....как сладенько раньше все тут общались.....иных уж нет а те далече......


Вот и ответ на вопрос:



> Почему некоторые буддисты со временем так засахариваются?


: )

----------

Балдинг (06.03.2015), Кузьмич (06.03.2015), Пема Дролкар (05.03.2015)

----------

